# probelm beim kurbel abziehen



## siggi19 (3. November 2008)

hey leute

nachdem heute mein neues tretlager ankam, wollte ich mich ans werk machen und das dreckige tryall ding rausholen.

habe mihc dran gemacht mit der rechten kurble, ging recht einfach und schnell, 1min hats gedauert.

wie ich es tat, ich legte 2 1cent stücke rein und dann mit nem normalen kurbelabzieher.

dann gings zu linken, aber dort klappte das nicht, habe ca 10 cent oder so in 1cent stücken in das gewinde gedrückt ging nicht, irgendwann hat dann auch das gewinde von der kurbel schlapp gemacht, also das ist mit rausgekommen

mein problem ist nun das die verdammte kurbel einfach nicht vom innenlager abbekomme.
das innenlager ist schon draußen. 

Habe es mir roher gewalt versucht, aber so wie es ausschaut, geht es nicht die kurbel will einfach nicht abgehen.

wisst ihr noch was ICH tun kann um die kurbel, vom tretlager zu bekommen?

oder muss ich damit zu nem fahrradhändler gehen, wenn ja was sollte das ca kosten?

gruß siggi<-- der hofft das ihr ihm helfen könnt.



edit:
die kurbel sind von tryall und haben eine mehrzahnaufnahme.


----------



## KermitB4 (3. November 2008)

Nimm einen Gummihammer und haue von hinten auf die Kurbel.

Genau dorthin wo die Pedale festgeschraubt ist. Dann geht sie runter.

Wenn du Loctite oder andere Schrauben-Fest-Materialieren verwendet hast, dann erhitze es vorher mit einem Heissluftfön.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (3. November 2008)

Ich hatte das selbe problem auch schon mit meinem monty kurbeln und hab sie auch ab bekommen. Mann sollte es zu zweit versuchen: der eine macht das mit den abzieher und der andere haut mit einem kleinen hammer so um das stück von der kurbel wo sie befestigt ist.


Gruß henrik


----------



## echo trialer (3. November 2008)

Ich hab seit dem immer ein bischen fett swischen kurbel und tretlager gemacht und die schrauben mit loctit befestigt


----------



## iller_tiller (3. November 2008)

du könntest versuchen die kurbel zu erhitzen. weiß nun nicht, in wie fern du die stäter nochmal verwenden willst. 
enweder in heißes wasser oder heißes öl tauchen.

wenn du die kurbel später weiterverwenden möchtest, solltest du temperaturen über 150°C meiden, prinzipiell schon ab hundert grad scheisze.

natürlich darf der vielkant des tretlagers nicht erhitzt werden. müsste dann ohne sehr große probleme mit nem gummihammer runtergehen.


----------



## Trialstriker (3. November 2008)

einer hält die kurbel fest und der andere haut mit einem hammer und einem dorn zum schlagen auf die achse des tretlagers und nach ein paar schlägen rutscht das raus


----------



## KermitB4 (3. November 2008)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> du könntest versuchen die kurbel zu erhitzen. weiß nun nicht, in wie fern du die stäter nochmal verwenden willst.
> enweder in heißes wasser oder heißes öl tauchen.
> 
> wenn du die kurbel später weiterverwenden möchtest, solltest du temperaturen über 150°C meiden, prinzipiell schon ab hundert grad scheisze.
> ...




Man könnte die Kurbel auch mit Nuklearwaffen beschießen...


----------



## echo trialer (3. November 2008)




----------



## gerar (3. November 2008)

Ich hatte schon das selbe Problem, alles ausprobiert, nix hat geholfen, 
zum Schluss kam Flex zum Einsatz   die hat geholfen.



Gruß
Gerar


----------



## misanthropia (3. November 2008)

Nimms nicht persönlich aber das geschieht dir recht. Wenn du zu geizig bist dir gescheites Werkzeug zu kaufen und dann noch so, verzeihung, dämlich bist den schlechten Kurbelabzieher auf dem verbleibenden Restgewinde verwendest sollte dich das gar nicht wunder, dass du das kaputt machst.

Der Post mit dem Erhitzen ist in meinen Augen Quatsch, da finde ich den von Kermit sogar hilfreicher. Du sollst die Kurbel äußerlich erhitzen, aber nicht innen, genau da wo es festsitzt? Wo steckt denn da der Sinn? Und bei 150° geht auch nichts kaputt. Da sind ja die Frästemperaturen unter Umständen höher. Heißes Wasser bei 150°C habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen, musste mir mal zeigen.. ach darauf reite ich gar nicht mehr weiter rum.

Ja, prinzipiell wollte ich mit diesem Post nur meckern, das hilfreichste wurde dir genannt, nimm dir einen Hammer und schlage vorsichtig gleichmäßig die Kurbel ab. Bete, dass du das Vierkant nicht dabei zerstörst und wenn die Kurbel ab ist, dann kaufe dir gutes Werkzeug.
Ich hoffe du nimmst das alles nicht zu persönlich, ich habe einst das gleiche Problem gehabt und habe den gleichen dummen Fehler gemacht wie du.


----------



## iller_tiller (3. November 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Nimms nicht persönlich aber das geschieht dir recht. Wenn du zu geizig bist dir gescheites Werkzeug zu kaufen und dann noch so, verzeihung, dämlich bist den schlechten Kurbelabzieher auf dem verbleibenden Restgewinde verwendest sollte dich das gar nicht wunder, dass du das kaputt machst.
> 
> Der Post mit dem Erhitzen ist in meinen Augen Quatsch, da finde ich den von Kermit sogar hilfreicher. Du sollst die Kurbel äußerlich erhitzen, aber nicht innen, genau da wo es festsitzt? Wo steckt denn da der Sinn? Und bei 150° geht auch nichts kaputt. Da sind ja die Frästemperaturen unter Umständen höher. Heißes Wasser bei 150°C habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen, musste mir mal zeigen.. ach darauf reite ich gar nicht mehr weiter rum.
> 
> ...




alter, steck mal deinen aggro zur seite:
wenn sich die kurbel erhitzt weitet sich der vielkant und löst sich besser. das is manchmal der einzige weg eine presspassung zu fügen bzw. zu trennen. 
es ist mir klar das wasser bei 1bar umgebungsdruck nur eine temp von 100°C annhemen kann, desswegen hab ich ja auch noch öl hingeschrieben (schweres wasser h30 wäre auch eine variante).
manche allulegierungen beginnen schon bei niedrigen temperaturen (schon ab 150°C!) zu kriechen und es kommt schnell zu veränderungen im gefüge. kein wunder bei der niedrigen schmelztemperatur. diese temperaturen werden beim fräsen nicht so schnell erreicht, da sich die temperatur schnell im material verteilt und die max temp nur minimal auf der fräsfläche ist. ansonsten kann man die geschichte auch kühlen, falls das material vergeglüht ist oä.
der andere grund sind spannungsrisse aufgrund der starken ausdehnung.

und lass deine agressionen an deiner katze ab.
und lies das nächste mal gründlich.
man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iller_tiller (3. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Man könnte die Kurbel auch mit Nuklearwaffen beschießen...


dabei würde es zum mindest warm genug werden


----------



## iller_tiller (3. November 2008)

da will man nur helfen...


----------



## siggi19 (3. November 2008)

ich danke euch erstma allen für die tipps.

kermit leider muss ich dir sagen, wird es derzeit knapp mit nuklearwaffen habe meine letzte vor ner woche verpulvert-

also ich probiere es ma so das ich die kurbel heute nacht in öl fluten werden udn ma schauen ob morgen früh raus geht.
ansonsten nehme ich mal einen heißluftföhn und probiere ma alles aus.

aber wie soll ich bitte denn mit ner flex den vielkant aus der kurbel bekommen?

@misanthropia keine sorge nehme das nicht persönlich, jeder macht ma fehler wie du ja auch.
heißt jeder macht dumme sachen.
und das werkzeug war nicht grade billig, nur eben nicht für eine isis aufnahme geeignet sondern für normales 4kant.

gruß siggi


----------



## TRAILER (4. November 2008)

der fahrrrad laden macht das auch mit hammer und metalvollstange.
muss aber auch richtig schwer sein (hammer und stange).

es gibt auch aussenabzieher. aber wer hat sowas zuhause.


----------



## siggi19 (4. November 2008)

naja meine reperaturen mache cih nicht daheim.

hier in bielefeld kann man seine bike probleme in nem schuppen der uni machen, ist auf spendenbasis.

mmh ich werde morgen ma ne neue gabel fürs mtb kaufen gehen, frage dann einfach ma bei nem radladen nach ob die irgendwie helfen können.
will die kurbel nicht entgültig zerstören, die ist grade ma ein monat alt

gruß siggi


----------



## Scr4t (4. November 2008)

fahren bis es locker wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (4. November 2008)

die kann ich nicht mehr fahren, da nur noch die achse des tretlagers dranhängt


----------



## locdog (4. November 2008)

ich hab da ein Patentrezept 

erstens, wie hast du eingentlich das Innelager mit draufgeschrauber Kurbel vom Rahmen abbekommen ??? das verstehe ich uberhaupt nicht, oder kann man die Tretlagerschusseln von aussen aus drehen.

ist aber egal.

zum thema. du musst nur die schraube die die kurbel ans Tretlager festmacht reinschrauben und etwa 3mm spiel lassen. dann must du die kurbel irgendwo anlehen so das wen du gegen die Schraube mit dem Hammer knalst die kurbel fest in seiner position verhart und das tretlager rausgehauen werden kann. sowas geht auch wunderbar wen das ganze noch im rahmen steckt, muss man halt auf der anderen tretlager seite die tretlagerschale rausdrehen dammit das tretlager ja rausgehauen werden kann und die kurbel an sich am rahmen aufliegen kann.

wen du das ganze schon drausen hast benutze was anderes zum aufliegen.

wen das tretlager gewinde an der seite der festen kurbel im Arsch ist dann schraub ne schraube am anderen ende rein und nim irgend ein metalteil was ind die tretlager asche past und dabei noch langer als sie selbst ist. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt es verstanden


----------



## siggi19 (4. November 2008)

ja danke dir habe es verstanden, werde es morgen ma ausprobieren.

wie ich das tretlager raus bekam, mmh ist eigentlich ne recht gute frage, ging aber irgendwie einfach.

habe zuerst die rechte kurbel abgemacht und schon hatte ich die komplette achse in der hand

musste ein wenig zum schluss ruckeln und fertig, so wie ich das gesehen habe waren die schalen die man in den rahmen schraube zerstört, heiß die feste seite hatte kein kontakt mehr zu der achse.

aber naja ich will hoffen das ich das teil bald rausbekomme.

gruß siggi


----------



## siggi19 (6. November 2008)

so konnte das probelm nun endlcih lösen.

habe die kurbel erhitzt und fertich.

die aufnahme der kurbel war aber nicht beschädigt und die der achse auch nicht, mache nachher mal ein bild für euch damit ihr es selbst sehen könnt.

was mich nun aber wundert, wie kann sich die kurbel so stark auf die achse ziehen ohne das auch nur eine kleine spur davon auf beiden aufnahmen zu sehen ist.

gruß siggi


----------



## TRAILER (6. November 2008)

kann man die kurbel einfach so erhitzen? ist doch alu???
nicht das es morgen einen toten gibt.


----------



## iller_tiller (6. November 2008)

YES!


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. November 2008)

Hoffentlich hast du die Kurbel nicht ZU heiss gemacht. Sonst verändert sich das Gefüge des Materials und wird weich. Dann hauste dir morgen was ein...
Aber jetzt, wo das kaputte Teil ab ist, machste am besten gleich ein neues dran.


----------



## TRAILER (9. November 2008)

dann hätte er es auch abflexen können. 

kannst ja die kurbel bei ebay verkaufen merkt ja keiner.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. November 2008)

Wäre aber ne echte Sauerrei geworden. 
Was ein verkauf bei ebay übrigens auch wäre.
Aber der Ebaytext wäre sicherlich interessant geworden..


----------



## siggi19 (9. November 2008)

nein die kurbel ist nicht zu heiß geworden.

aber was mir auffiel, als ich die kurbel auf das neue tretlager steckte, hatte ich irgendwie das gefühl, das die kurbel ein weng zu eng ist.
heißt werde das problem wohl wieder haben, aber gottsei dank habe ich ja nun ein gutes tretlager das nicht so schnell kaputt geht.

und es ist nun ein geniales gefühl mal wieder richtig in die pedale treten zu können.

ach ja ein bild habe ich euch ja vom alten tretlager versprochen, schauts euch im broken parts thread an.

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

